# which option is better quebec or FSW



## umeshdabhi (Jul 1, 2014)

hi 
gents, 
which option is better to apply in FSW or Quebec. 
what is success ratio in both case?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

How do you expect anyone to answer such general questions?


----------



## umeshdabhi (Jul 1, 2014)

I am new and would like to get , I heard that chances are bright in QSW compare to FSW. Need to get comment


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Depends on your own qualifications.


----------



## umeshdabhi (Jul 1, 2014)

EVHB said:


> Depends on your own qualifications.


With position of mechanical engineer with 15 yrs exp. in oil and gas industry . Is there any chance that QSW worker can move another state after PR formality?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You want to know if you can lie/cheat to get into the country?


----------



## umeshdabhi (Jul 1, 2014)

There is no point for cheat or lie cause I am oil and gas professional and afraid to get Job in Quebec . If I will get job in Quebec with good pay would definitely continue there


----------



## sankyx (Mar 10, 2008)

1-Do you know the requisites for FSW or Quebec?

Because you HAVE to know french if you intend to move to Quebec or apply for the QSW (or whatever the name is)

2- You should know the best place to work in your field is Alberta (Fort McMurray I think), so you should try to get the FSW and move over there.

3- I dont know if you can get the QSW residence and move to another area, IMO you shouldnt be able to do that nor you should do it, but I really dont know.


Hope this help


----------



## SandyAustralia (Jun 16, 2014)

umeshdabhi said:


> hi
> gents,
> which option is better to apply in FSW or Quebec.
> what is success ratio in both case?


Hi Umesh,

As per my opinions, FSW visa is a better option as compared to Quebec. Firstly, in the FSW, you can live anywhere in the Canada which is a major advantage of this visa taking into account the differences in employment oppurtunities, known people living anywhere etc. Secondly, in Quebec, weather conditions are more extreme in Quebec making this province a less lively place. 

Hope this will help 

Sandeep


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

umeshdabhi said:


> With position of mechanical engineer with 15 yrs exp. in oil and gas industry . Is there any chance that QSW worker can move another state after PR formality?



Canada does not have states, it has provinces.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

umeshdabhi said:


> There is no point for cheat or lie cause I am oil and gas professional and afraid to get Job in Quebec .



Why are you afraid to get a job in Quebec?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

SandyAustralia said:


> Secondly, in Quebec, weather conditions are more extreme in Quebec making this province a less lively place.



Pardon?

What weather conditions are you talking about? The weather out west is worse than in Quebec. And what do you mean it makes it a less lively place? What does that even mean?


----------

